# Maple Bacon



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2017)

So Dave and I both wanted to duplicate Brican's maple bacon without knowing we were doing it.

Neither of us has tasted Brican's, all we have is pictures to go buy.  

Here is my version.

Cure #1, seasoning and maple sugar.













IMG_20170716_230614960_zpsas1vjowb.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 30, 2017






Belly seasoned and into a zip-lok for 7 days.  No pic of that.   HA.   This was the belly I started with.













IMG_20170716_231415525_zpshky5737b.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 30, 2017






Quick rinse under warm water to remove the cure after 7 days then hang or lay on a rack  till the belly is dry.

Rinsed and dried.













IMG_20170719_213412579_zpsqfrqj8lg.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 30, 2017






Added more maple sugar and back into a Zip Lok for 7 days.













IMG_20170720_065610633_zpspzk2whmb.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 30, 2017






After 7 more days.













IMG_20170726_182759975_zpsfacitfow.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 30, 2017






Dried at room temp for 12 hours and now cold smoking with cob pellets.













IMG_20170730_180927320_zps2v60qz9x.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 30, 2017


















IMG_20170730_180913146_zpslpdwysja.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Jul 30, 2017






Going to cold smoke for at least 36 hours.

More later.....


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2017)

Smokin Peachey said:


> Looks good.



Gonna try and save some for the gathering


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Gonna try and save some for the gathering



As good as that looks I'm pretty sure it wouldn't make it to October in our house.


----------



## b-one (Jul 30, 2017)

Looking like some tasty bacon coming up! :lurk: I'll be back!:drool


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 30, 2017)

Smokin Peachey said:


> As good as that looks I'm pretty sure it wouldn't make it to October in our house.



If it don't make it, I  will make more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2017)

It's got some really nice color!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It's got some really nice color!
> 
> Al


This was before the smoke, at the very beginning of the smoke.   That color came from the maple sugar.

It got 12 hours of cob smoke last night.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm interested on how the maple flavor comes through. Where you get the maple sugar? Milroy farms, between us, south of Salisbury, is getting $11 per pound...JJ


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2017)

Looking Good, I'm in  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## driedstick (Aug 1, 2017)

Looking good so far Adam 

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks Great Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm waiting for the Maple Flavor Report !!







Bear


----------



## griz400 (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks nice , We need a nice pic of a blt with a fried egg on it .......


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 1, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I'm interested on how the maple flavor comes through. Where you get the maple sugar? Milroy farms, between us, south of Salisbury, is getting $11 per pound...JJ



Friend out west makes syrup and sugar.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 1, 2017)

gary s said:


> Looking Good, I'm in  :110:
> 
> 
> Gary






driedstick said:


> Looking good so far Adam
> 
> Steve






Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Adam!!:drool
> 
> I'm waiting for the Maple Flavor Report !!
> 
> ...






griz400 said:


> Looks nice , We need a nice pic of a blt with a fried egg on it .......



Thanks everyone.  Here's more pics.  In the chamber resting till the weekend. 36 hours smoke.


----------



## isuhunter (Aug 2, 2017)

Awesome!!! That looks great!

I have 11 lbs curing, no maple though.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2017)

isuhunter said:


> Awesome!!! That looks great!
> 
> I have 11 lbs curing, no maple though.


Thanks.

I am playing with making videos.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am playing with making videos.


Thanks Adam!!

I can smell it & taste it much better in the video than I can in the still shots!!!







Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 3, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Adam!!
> 
> I can smell it & taste it much better in the video than I can in the still shots!!!
> 
> ...


I like videos also.  That one didnt turn out to bad.    Like I said, I am playing with them...

Thats one skinny belly thou


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2017)

Your bacon sure looks good....  pts.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 4, 2017)

Lookin good!

:popcorn   :cheers:


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 4, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Your bacon sure looks good....  pts.





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks guys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2017)

Waiting in the Wings for the Slicing Pics!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Bear


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## ddrian (Aug 5, 2017)

Dave I have made your DRY CURED maple bacon twice now since we last talked.   IT IS LOVE FEST!

AWESOME!!!!

On my third batch now.


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 5, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Waiting in the Wings for the Slicing Pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DaveOmak said:


>


Gonna have to wait til tomorrow.   Busy farming today.    Pics od the CB tomorrow too.   Smokin day for them


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2017)

ddrian said:


> Dave I have made your DRY CURED maple bacon twice now since we last talked.   IT IS LOVE FEST!
> 
> AWESOME!!!!
> 
> On my third batch now.


Glad you enjoyed it...  Dave


----------



## remsr (Aug 6, 2017)

Where in the world do you ge cob pellets? You would think that here in Minnesota where ther are corn fields everywhere you look, that you could find some corn cobs, but not so because the farmers grind cobs stocks and all for silage. I'm tempted to stop along the road and just pick some, but that wouldn't be right so I just keep looking. 

Randy,


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 6, 2017)

My mouth is watering reading through this.
Really like the color of that bacon, would love to taste it even more so.

:points1:


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Where in the world do you ge cob pellets? You would think that here in Minnesota where ther are corn fields everywhere you look, that you could find some corn cobs, but not so because the farmers grind cobs stocks and all for silage. I'm tempted to stop along the road and just pick some, but that wouldn't be right so I just keep looking.
> 
> Randy,


Tractor supply or Amazin Products...  Todd lives in Minnesota.....    http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/21.htm

A-MAZE-N Products, Inc. 
1932 Shawnee Road, Eagan MN  55122-1032
Ph: 651.352.2831
Ph: 651.352.2831


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 6, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Where in the world do you ge cob pellets? You would think that here in Minnesota where ther are corn fields everywhere you look, that you could find some corn cobs, but not so because the farmers grind cobs stocks and all for silage. I'm tempted to stop along the road and just pick some, but that wouldn't be right so I just keep looking.
> 
> Randy,


I got mine from Tractor Supply.     Smoking CB with them now.


ChileRelleno said:


> My mouth is watering reading through this.
> Really like the color of that bacon, would love to taste it even more so.


Thanks.    Still trying to find time to slice it.  Its in my chamber and getting some good white mold.


----------



## remsr (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks Dave!

Randy,


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2017)

Heres some cooked pics.   Been in my chamber since the smoke.  I sliced some off and back into the chamber.













IMG_20170812_202723662_zpshx1trhud.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_20170812_203210259_zpssfcqyvwd.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 12, 2017






This is a very fatty belly.   Tastes great.   It didnt burn with all the maple sugar.  I need to add more salt next time thou.

I plan on leaving the belly in the chamber and use as needed.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks good Adam. 
You are making me hungry [emoji]128523[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 12, 2017)

Smokin Peachey said:


> Looks good Adam.
> You are making me hungry [emoji]128523[/emoji]



Thanks.  Gonna need to make for for the gathering for sure.


----------



## remsr (Aug 13, 2017)

You keep mentioning chamber????!
Maybe a dumb question but chamber is a new word to me in the world of smoking.

Randy,


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 13, 2017)

Mouth watering!

(Walks to kitchen and puts store bought bacon back in fridge)


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Heres some cooked pics.   Been in my chamber since the smoke.  I sliced some off and back into the chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I've been waiting for!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMmmmmm.........   Looks Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 13, 2017)

Wow !!  That really looks great, I can taste it from here  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## b-one (Aug 13, 2017)

Mmmm bacon!:drool


----------



## remsr (Aug 13, 2017)

What the heck is a chamber?
Great looking bacon!

Randy,


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 13, 2017)

REMSR said:


> You keep mentioning chamber????!
> Maybe a dumb question but chamber is a new word to me in the world of smoking.
> 
> Randy,


Its in my dry curing chamber at 50 degrees n 70% humidity.


Ososmokeshack said:


> Mouth watering!
> 
> (Walks to kitchen and puts store bought bacon back in fridge)


Thanks.   We never buy store bought.


Bearcarver said:


> This is what I've been waiting for!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the wait.   Son is showing pigs at the Grange Fair and I have been super busy.  Thanks for the points


gary s said:


> Wow !!  That really looks great, I can taste it from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, and for the points.


b-one said:


> Mmmm bacon!


YUMMMY


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Sorry for the wait.   Son is showing pigs at the Grange Fair and I have been super busy.  Thanks for the points


No problem----Was Well Worth The Wait !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rogerl (Aug 14, 2017)

Still trying to learn the art  of cold smoking pork belly.  I get good results but always use a wet cure.  Was wondering if you have tried the wet cure and if so, how did it turn out for you.  The dry cure that I have tried doesn't always turn out to what I expect.

Roger


----------

